# Quebec: Health professionals call authorities for reconsidering e-cigarette’s status



## Alex (22/1/16)

*Quebec: Health professionals call authorities for reconsidering e-cigarette’s status*

A group of health professionals addressed Quebec authorities a manuscript to ask them to reconsider the status of the electronic cigarette, assimilated as tobacco since last fall .

By Ghyslain Armand -
January 22, 2016






*The electronic cigarette, “one more tool”*
A group of health professionals called the Quebec authorities to reconsider their position on the electronic cigarette. Assimilated to tobacco since last fall, the e-cigarette undergoes restrictive regulations under the law 44. This device is however, according to these health professionals, “one more tool to use to provide our patients all the chances to succeed” in moving away from smoking forever.

Cardiologists, pulmonologists and nurse practitioners are among the signatories of the call addressed to the authorities. They are in practice at the Montreal Heart Institute, the McGill University Health Centre or the Montreal Chest Institute.

They call on to authorities to continue “restricting access to tobacco” while claiming an appropriate management for vaporizers, putting forward the conclusions of the http://www.pgvg.net/glossary/phe/
PHE is an executive agency of UK that aims at protecting and improving the nation’s health and to address inequalities.

The review published by PHE on e-cigarette has been severely criticized because it endorse a 95% benefits compared to smoking tobacco. PHE subsequently published a document clarifying their point and specifying that their review was written in the light of broad toxicological evidence." class="glossaryLink ">PHE’s report and of many other international experts. They defend the electronic cigarette with *strong arguments* like the *absence of carbon monoxyde, tar and irritant fine particles* contained in tobacco smoke. They underline its *benefits far beyond the risks* it generates.

In Quebec 10,000 people die every year from diseases associated with smoking.

source: http://www.pgvg.net/2016/01/22/queb...rities-for-reconsidering-e-cigarettes-status/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

Awesome news!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (22/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine (22/1/16)

Alex said:


> *Quebec: Health professionals call authorities for reconsidering e-cigarette’s status*
> 
> A group of health professionals addressed Quebec authorities a manuscript to ask them to reconsider the status of the electronic cigarette, assimilated as tobacco since last fall .
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Nice to see some good old first world thinking. Encouraging article....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

